# Here's some Mountain lion pics for ya..



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been looking through some of my cat pictures,
Thought some of you might enjoy.[attachment=8:v54xorm4]100_1186.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=7:v54xorm4]100_2214a-1.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=6:v54xorm4]100_2216a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=5:v54xorm4]100_1403a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=4:v54xorm4]100_3117a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=3:v54xorm4]100_1407a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=2:v54xorm4]100_3142a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4][attachment=1:v54xorm4]100_2221a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4]
[attachment=0:v54xorm4]100_3115a.jpg[/attachment:v54xorm4]

I've actually seen about 200 'hit the ground' I'll post more pics sometime soon.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

wow, didnt realize they were so big. never really seen one that close before. cool pictures.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice. that's impressive. always wanted to hunt lions, never even put in for lack of dogs


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice Goofy, nothing beats the thrill of hearing of treeing hounds after a long chase.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Brings back some fun memories.
Been a few years since we used to chase cats.
Great pics. !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Really cool Goofy, thanks for posting.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

How about you take me next time you put one on the ground!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> How about you take me next time you put one on the ground!


I'm not hunting/guiding/killing any more lions until at least 2014, 
may be then


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

As promised , here's a few more.
[attachment=6:xluob3cc]100_3631a-1.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]

A good freind of mine, Ty Detmer
[attachment=5:xluob3cc]100_3639a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]

Travis, another long time freind
[attachment=4:xluob3cc]100_3642a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]

And a few more
[attachment=3:xluob3cc]100_3632a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]
[attachment=2:xluob3cc]100_3640a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]
[attachment=1:xluob3cc]100_3638a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc][attachment=0:xluob3cc]100_3637a.jpg[/attachment:xluob3cc]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cool


----------

